# ISO Cream Cheese recipes



## jpinmaryland (Mar 31, 2005)

I picked up a couple of packages as it was on special. I guess cheesecake is one option but I want to do something else. Any suggestions? 

I guess I am into Mediterranean cooking right now so anything in that field would interesting. Middle eastern or greek too. Perhaps a dessert other than cheesecake. Can you stuff like peppers with cream cheese or is that too sweet?


----------



## crewsk (Mar 31, 2005)

I have had jalapenos stuffed with cream cheese & then batteres & deep fried, they were very good. I'm sorry I don't have a recipe for them but I'll look around & see if I can find something close.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 31, 2005)

I just did a serch on www.cooks.com for stuffed jalapeno peppers & this is one of about 47 that it brought up. The ones I had were pickled jalapenos that had been splt & filled like these(minus the pimento strips) & dipped in flour & then into a batter. I wish I could remember what was in that batter!! Ugh... I hate when that happens!!

Stuffed Jalapeno Peppers
12 pickled jalapeno peppers
1 (3 oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened
1/2 c. shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1/4 c. sliced green onion
12 pimento strips

Rinse and drain peppers. Split lengthwise on one side; remove seeds and veins, leaving stem attached. Beat cream cheese until fluffy. Beat in cheddar cheese and green onion. Stuff each pepper. Bake in 350 degree oven about 10 minutes or until cheese melts. Top each pepper with a pimento strip.


----------



## Raine (Mar 31, 2005)

Armadillo Eggs


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 31, 2005)

dont need the entire recipe if you dont have one, just give me ideas. 

But thanks anyways for the recipe, the batter coud be egg/bread crumbs. Ive seen someone do a beer batter i think.


----------



## Raine (Mar 31, 2005)

Lots of pies and cakes use cream cheese.

Ritz crackers with cream cheese and red pepper jelly.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 31, 2005)

Armadillo eggs? Do I have to raid their nest or something?

My favorite stuffed peppers were made with Prosciutto de Parma (the good stuff) and some sort of cheese, probably mozzarella...

question: can you substitute cream cheese for heavy cream in some of these recipes? how would you go about that, if it can be done at all.


----------



## Raine (Mar 31, 2005)

Nay, just click on the link.


----------



## middie (Mar 31, 2005)

ever have stuffed dates? they're really good


----------



## crewsk (Mar 31, 2005)

jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> Armadillo eggs? Do I have to raid their nest or something?
> 
> My favorite stuffed peppers were made with Prosciutto de Parma (the good stuff) and some sort of cheese, probably mozzarella...
> 
> question: can you substitute cream cheese for heavy cream in some of these recipes? how would you go about that, if it can be done at all.


 
I have no clue about substitiuting cream cheese for heavy cream. Hopefully someone else will have an idea for you.

Ya know, I was sitting here thinking about the peppers I had & the more I thought about it, the more I remembered! They were dipped in flour, then egg, then rolled in dry seasoned bread crumbs. Thanks for helping me remember that! It would have driven me crazy until I figured it out.


----------



## velochic (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a nice white pizza recipe using cream cheese if you want it.

Cream cheese is VERY NON mediterranean. My husband is Turkish and his family is always wanting new western dishes when we visit them in Istanbul. I found cream cheese there for the first time only a year or two ago... and made a cheesecake that they fell in love with.  But cream cheese was and still may be really hard to find over there.  It may be because white cheese (beyaz peynir) is always some sort of feta.

Anyway, if you want a pizza recipe, here it is:

On a par-baked pizza pie crust layer in order:

cream cheese
basil pesto (not too much)
shredded gouda
shredded mozzarella
pieces of goat cheese
torn basil leaves

Bake like any other fresh pizza and enjoy.  This looks simple, but it really is quite rich and decadent. A favorite in our household.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 31, 2005)

right everyone seems to be doing that flour, egg, bread crumb thing these days. I think Bobby flay did that the other day on iron chef for the Buffallo contest. 

Panko is some sort of bread crumbs from asia that is really catching on for stuff like this. No doubt Ming Tsai would use panko here. Emeril has been using them too I think. 

I am thinking of subbing the cream cheese for the heavy cream in the Gulab Jamon recipe, boy am I tempted to make this tonight...

 ***

Thanks velochic I didnt know that about cream cheese...


I think for the Armadillo eggs I will make a fritatta with black ants and red ants. Try get that color thing going there...


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Mar 31, 2005)

STUFFED MUSHROOMS
Oven 375 


Button mushrooms [stem end cut flat]
8 oz. CC
4 oz Goat cheese
Shallots [to taste minced fine]
2 cloves garlic minced
S+P
flavored bread crumbs


1...Blend Cheeses, garlic, shallots and S+P in food prosseser or by hand till well comined.

2...Stuff cut end of mushrooms [over-filled lol], top with crumbs.

3...On oven-proof plate place in oven cook till well heated thru. 30-40 mins.

4...EAT AND ENJOY!!! 


Also.......this can be put as is onto bagels, toast and so on. And you can do flavored cream cheeses too. I have seen, cinn raisin, veggie, sun dried tomato, olive, scallion.....lots of choices. You could use CC in beef stoganoff instead of sour cream, and, possibly into savory pan sauces instead of cream.

Does anyone know if you can freeze CC??


----------



## Lugaru (Mar 31, 2005)

Super easy crab rangoons


----------



## marmalady (Mar 31, 2005)

Cream cheese brownies - 


All sorts of dips and spreads - 

The Philly cream cheese cookbook has some casseroles and savory type dishes - try googling and you'll get tons of ideas!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2005)

jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> I picked up a couple of packages as it was on special. I guess cheesecake is one option but I want to do something else. Any suggestions?
> 
> I guess I am into Mediterranean cooking right now so anything in that field would interesting. Middle eastern or greek too. Perhaps a dessert other than cheesecake. Can you stuff like peppers with cream cheese or is that too sweet?


Hi there jpin,
my family like to nibble before sunday dinner and one of their favorite things is to take a thin slice of salami, spread with cream cheese and then wrap that around a Pepperoncini. We also like to take crustless old white bread, flatten with a rolling pin and spread it with a cream cheese mixture.  The kids love finely chopped green stuffed olives or even the green onion minced fine along with some chipped beef finely minced.  They have fun just making up different combo's for the bread.  Hope this helps a little 
kadesma


----------



## kansasgirl (Mar 31, 2005)

This one is very good!

Raspberry Cream Cheese Jalapenos
Jalapeno peppers, seeded and split lengthwise
8 oz cream cheese, softened
1/2 c raspberry preserves
2 eggs, beaten
3/4 ts salt, divided
1 ts vegetable oil
1 c self-rising flour
1 c cornflakes, crushed
oil for frying
powdered sugar for garnish

1.Bring a medium saucepan of water to boil. Place jalapeno peppers in the water 10 to 15 minutes, until just tender. Drain and cool.
2.Blot interiors of the jalapeno peppers dry with a paper towel. 
3.Combine cream cheese and raspberry preserves together; mix until smooth. Fill each jalapeno pepper with some of the cream cheese mixture, but do not overstuff.
4.In a small bowl, whisk together eggs, 1/4 ts salt and vegetable oil. In another small bowl, mix remaining salt, and flour. Place crushed cornflakes in a third small bowl. 
5.One at a time, dip the stuffed peppers into the egg mixture, the flour mixture, the egg mixture again, and finally the cornflakes crumbs. Place coated peppers in a medium dish. Freeze for 1-2 hours.
6.Heat oil in a large, deep skillet over medium high heat (can also use a deep fryer). Fry the frozen peppers 3-4 minutes each, until golden brown. Drain on paper towels and sprinkle with powered sugar. Serve warm.


----------



## Heat (Mar 31, 2005)

*Heres one  I like*

*LIME JELLO SALAD*
*
1 pkg. lime jello or gelatin (sugar free)
4 oz. Philadelphia cream cheese
1/2 c. cottage cheese, sm. curd
1/4 c. shredded coconut

Make Jello like it says on package. Place in bowl. Refrigerate until partly solid (soft enough to be mixed with other ingredients.) 
Add cottage cheese, small chunks of cream cheese and coconut. 
With electric mixer, mix on low until mixture is well blended together. Increase speed and mix to desired texture.
 Place in individual molds or in one container. Place in refrigerator until solid. 
I like individual molds. Just makes It look prettier.

Also you can add other fruits like bananas, apples or whatever you like to the Jello.
Then spread it over a bed of lettuce and WHALLA!! *


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 31, 2005)

the thing is I dont want to sift through a mountain of google stuff. Try doing that with Fish + curry sometime and you'll get a lot of stuff you dont want.

The stuff I'm getting here is great, simply "Best of cream cheese" recipes. This is nice.

Can you substitute it for e.g. ricotta or mascapone in Italian recipes? I am wondering about it being not really an Italian thing and working it in there somehow.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 1, 2005)

To substituite cream cheese for 1C. mascarpone you need 8 oz. cream cheese, 3Tbsp. sour cream, & 2Tbsp. milk combined. This is from a Tiramisu recipe in a Southern Living cookbook. I think cream cheese would be too sweet to sub for ricotta though, but that's just my opinion. Someone here may have better info on that for you.


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 1, 2005)

Here's a good savory recipe that uses cream cheese:

Pasta with Spinach, Nutmeg and Shrimp
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=101304#post101304


----------



## jpinmaryland (Apr 1, 2005)

Mmm, yeah, I was hoping for one with spinach like that. Keep em coming...


----------



## mudbug (Apr 1, 2005)

Mush it up with some mayo, chopped black olives, some garlic powder, maybe a little minced onion, and spread on pumpernickel bread with a little more mayo. Nice sandwich.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Apr 1, 2005)

see the spinach nutmeg thing makes me think: Italian? Greek? ...?


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 1, 2005)

jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> I picked up a couple of packages as it was on special. I guess cheesecake is one option but I want to do something else. Any suggestions?
> 
> I guess I am into Mediterranean cooking right now so anything in that field would interesting. Middle eastern or greek too. Perhaps a dessert other than cheesecake. Can you stuff like peppers with cream cheese or is that too sweet?


 
I recently posted a Mediterranean type of no-bake savory cheese cake. It is delicious and you can play with the ingredients. I usually use sun dried tomatoes, capers, kalmata olives and sometimes pimiento stuffed green olives, and of course garlic. (under title No Bake Appetizer Cheesecake.)


----------



## jpinmaryland (Apr 1, 2005)

umm is it under appetizers? Dont see it in the last 3 pp. I will try under ethnic...is there a way to search the website?

Okay I found it..


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 1, 2005)

*Layered Athenian Cheese Spread*

I just posted this recipe under appetizers.  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=101595#post101595

In fact, I had forgotten about the recipe until I read your post and started looking through my recipes for ones with cream cheese.  Thanks!!


----------



## kansasgirl (Apr 3, 2005)

Lots of great ones I have.

Three Cheese and Spinach Turnovers 
1 tb Olive oil 
1/2 c Red onion, diced 
2 Garlic cloves, minced 
2 bn Fresh spinach, stemmed, chopped 
2 oz Soft fresh goat cheese 
2 oz Soft cheese (cream cheese, gorgonzola, feta, ricotta, etc) 
1/3 c Toasted pine nuts 
1/4 c Parmesan cheese, grated 
1 ts Minced fresh rosemary 
1/2 ts Grated lemon peel 
Frozen phyllo pastry sheets, thawed 
1/2 c (1 stick) unsalted butter, melted 

Preheat oven to 375F 
1.Heat oil in heavy large skillet over medium heat. Add onion and garlic and saute 5 minutes. Increase heat to high; add spinach and saute until wilted, about 5 minutes. 
2.Drain spinach mixture, pressing on solids to release as much liquid as possible. Transfer to bowl and cool completely. 
3.Add goat cheese, soft cheese, pine nuts, parmesan, rosemary and lemon peel. Season to taste with salt and pepper. 
4.Place 1 phyllo sheet on work surface. Cut lengthwise into 3 strips. Brush with butter. Place 1 rounded tb filling at 1 end of dough strip. Starting at 1 corner, fold pastry over filling, forming triangle. Repeat, folding up length of pastry like a flag. Brush with butter. Repeat with remaining pastry, butter and filling. 
5.Transfer turnovers to baking sheet. Cover and chill for 30 minutes or until ready to bake. Bake turnovers until golden, about 12 minutes. Cool slightly and serve.



Greek Cheese Filling
3/4 lb Feta cheese, crumbled
1/2 lb Fresh parmesan, grated 
8 oz Cream cheese, softened 
2 cloves Garlic, minced 
1/4 c Onion, finely minced
1 lb Fresh spinach, chopped

1.Mix all ingredients together. Use as a filling. Can be served chilled or used as a filling and then baked. Use in turnovers, pasta shells, pastry shells, mushrooms, etc.


Spinach Pesto Cheesecake
Crust:
3/4 c Fine dry breadcrumbs 
1/3 c Walnuts, pecans, or pinenuts, ground 
1/4 c Parmesan cheese, freshly grated 
1/3 c Butter, melted 

Filling:
1 c Spinach, fresh, coarsely chopped 
1/3 c Parmesan cheese, freshly grated 
1/4 c Walnut, pecan, or pine nut pieces 
1 clove Garlic, chopped 
Salt and pepper to taste
1/3 c Olive oil 
24 oz Cream cheese, softened 
3 Eggs 
1/4 c Milk 

Preheat oven to 300F
1.Combine the breadcrumbs, ground nuts, Parmesan cheese, and butter. Press into the bottom and 1 inch up the sides of a 9" springform pan. Set aside.
2.In a food processor bowl add spinach, Parmesan cheese, nut pieces, garlic, salt and pepper; process until smooth. With processor running, pour oil through food chute in a steady stream until mixture is blended and creamy.
3.Beat cream cheese at high speed of an electric mixer until light and fluffy. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Add milk and then spinach mixture, mixing well.
4.Pour mixture into prepared pan. Bake for about an hour or until center is just set but still slightly jiggle. Turn oven off, and let cheesecake rest in the oven with the door ajar for 1 hour. Cool on wire rack. Serve lukewarm or chilled.

Greek Stuffed Squid
1 lb Squid, whole or steaks 
Salt 
6 tb Olive oil 
1 Onion, chopped 
1/3 c Raw long-grain white rice 
1/2 c Fresh parsley, chopped 
1/4 c Fresh mint leaves, chopped 
2 tb White wine 
1/4 c Pine nuts 
1/4 c Raisins 
Freshly ground pepper 
4 Peeled tomatoes 
1/3 c White wine 

Preheat oven to 300F
1.Wash and clean the squid, rinsing well, and then lightly salting the whole bodies or steaks thoroughly.
2.Heat 1/4 cup of the oil in a heavy frying pan, then add the onion and cook, without browning, until transparent. 
3.Stir in the rice and saute a few minutes, until golden. Blend in the parsley, mint, 2 tb wine, pine nuts, and raisins, and season with salt and pepper to taste. 
4.Add enough water to half cover and cook for a few minutes. Using a spoon stuff the whole squid, or place filling on the steaks and the roll tightly. Seal openings or rolled steaks with skewers or toothpicks. 
5.Place the stuffed bodies/steaks in a baking dish. Sprinkle with salt and pepper and set aside.
6.Meanwhile, combine the tomatoes, 1/3 cup wine, and a little salt and pepper in a small saucepan and simmer for 5 minutes. Pour the sauce over the squid and dribble the remaining 2 tablespoons olive oil over the top. 
7.Bake for 60-75 minutes or until the squid and rice are tender and the sauce has thickened. Serve warm or cold.

Pear Custard Bars
Crust:
1/2 c butter, softened 
1/3 c sugar 
3/4 c flour 
1/4 ts vanilla extract 
2/3 c macadamia nuts, chopped

Filling:
8 oz cream cheese, softened 
1/2 c sugar 
1 egg 
1/2 ts vanilla extract 
1 can pear halves, drained 
1/2 ts sugar 
1/2 ts ground cinnamon 


Lightly grease a 8 in baking pan. Preheat oven to 350F
1.In a mixing bowl, cream butter and sugar. Beat in flour and vanilla until combined. Stir in nuts. 
2.Press into greased baking pan. Bake for 20 minutes or until lightly browned. Cool on a wire rack. 
3.Increase heat to 375F. In a mixing bowl, beat cream cheese until smooth. Add sugar, egg and vanilla; mix until combined. Pour over crust. 
4.Cut pears into 1/8 in thick slices; arrange in a single layer over filling. Combine sugar and cinnamon; sprinkle over pears. 
5.Bake at for 27-30 minutes. Center should be just set and still slightly soft; it will become firmer while cooling. Cool on a wire rack for 45 minutes. Cover and refrigerate for at least 2 hours before cutting.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow! I like the spinach ones...But the squid one, is that supposed to be there? WHere is the cream cheese in that? wow, nice list.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Apr 6, 2005)

I am going to try the stuffed jalapenos w/ raspberry filling tonight or soon. I have been working on a sort of canape w/ strawberry, cream cheese, and a tangy tamarind/raspberry sauce. it's pretty neat..


----------



## kansasgirl (Apr 7, 2005)

No, the squid does not have cream cheese - I threw that in to see if you were paying attention . Actually I sent that in response to your request for Meditterranean dishes. Let us know if you like any that you try!


----------



## luvs (Apr 8, 2005)

add cubes of it it to scrambled eggs before cooking.

add drained baby shrimp, a little heavy or whipping cream, worcestershire, pepper, snipped fresh parsley and place in a dish. sprinkle w/ paprika and use as a dip for crackers or spoon onto sliced, peeled cucumbers.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Apr 8, 2005)

yeah, the squid recipe looks interesting. I saw Lydia doing it Italian style and she just  used basic bread crumbcrumb mixture. Not sure I'm ready to pull those little squid heads out of their body but I do love 'em fried up.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 8, 2005)

There are some incredible looking recipes in this thread.  And my imagination has been spured to come up with others that I may try.  But I have to ask just one thing; What does ISO mean?  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jpinmaryland (Apr 8, 2005)

it means: In Search of...

This commonly used in those personal ads you see: "ISO: sweet young woman who likes older men," etc...

I have taken to making canapes of some sort with the cream cheese, using tamarind/raspberry sauce; sesame crackers, cream cheese, strawberries and sometiems habanero sauce. Even my wife likes them.


----------

